# Plant ID



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Only plants I am sure of are the Glossotigma, Micro Chain Sword, and Anubias.
The plant on the left is flowering and the plant on the driftwood is a moss of some type - almost feels like plastic.
20gal








Flowering unknown plant.








Moss


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

The flowering one looks like a Cabomba species.

The mossy one looks like it might be Monoselenium tenerum (I think it used to be called 'Pelia' in the trade).


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I'd be inclined to say Cabomba for the flowering one too.

The leafy one on the right side of the picture is Water wisteria.

The bunch on the log looks like pellia to me too.

The stringy bunch in front of the cabomba slightly to the right side looks like Lilaeopsis brasiliensis (brasillian chain sword).

Front center appears to be glosso.

In the front left corner, a closer pic would be needed, but it looks to be either a crypt (parva?) or the top of a hygrophila species.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Damn, Ameek, you're good..

Wow a flower! my GF ooo'd and awed over that pic, she loves your tank, thinks it's really pretty..

Ya whatever, burp.


----------



## stack (Dec 10, 2008)

yup there right!!

http://www.aquarium-site.com/plants/cabombaceae/cabomba-furcita.html


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

That moss looks really nice. If you dont mind, Id like to post some plants too.

Since this is the Id thread, I thought to ask for ID on these two common plants. For some reason one of them is thinking its a carpet plant and is growing with the HC and DHair grass. At almost 3 Watts per gallon, I dont think it would do such a thing, but I guess it is.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

1,2,4: Hygrophila polysperma "rosanervig"
3: Bacopa monnieri


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks ameek, I found a pic of the plant and its lindernia rotundifolia I believe. You are right about the Hygrophila though.


----------

